# Non-Union to Union



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sparkin

Where in Maryland are you?

If you are serious and not trolling about joining the union send me a private message on this site, I may be able to help you out.


----------



## Deerhunter69 (Oct 20, 2013)

I worked non union for a year when I was younger and when I joined the union I never looked back. The pay, pension, and benefits can not be beat


----------

